
CNN-News18 allegedly breached by hackers to refute PayTM attacks - axsharma
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/cnn-news18-allegedly-hacked-to-deny-paytm-hack-claims/
======
axsharma
These are the same hackers who had hacked Indian Prime Minister's Modi twitter
account today.

